# I can't stop buying stuff!!



## ChelseeTee (Jun 4, 2011)

I have a serious shopping addiction. And not just shopping.. ONLINE shopping. Which means I'm wasting more money than I usually would if I just went to the store cause I gotta pay for shipping and everything.

But anyways.. idk y I cant stop! I always say ok this is the last thing im gonna buy.. 90% of the time its clothes. But then like a week later I'll be like wait a minute I need this for whatever reason. And I justify it for various reasons.. like I will say to myself, "its my money it doesnt matter if I spend it" or "I just had a bad week I need retail therapy." I also think I do it cause I feel like my personality is lacking so I at least wanna look good. I also feel like if I dont have certain things people will talk bad about me.. ughh its just a terrible cycle and i NEED to stop b4 I have no more money to pay for my school expenses in a couple of months... 

Can anyone relate??


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, I spend $300-$400 a month on music (at least only digital now) and $400-$600 on books and comics per month. That's almost a third of what I bank working.

So I make $36,000/yr and spend up to $12,000 on hobbies. A little addicting, yes.


----------



## danabeaton (Jul 15, 2011)

I do the same. Except I'm broke 24/7.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I wish I had the money to still have this problem. :b

If you have an income coming in then setup a 2nd bank account and decide on a percentage you will put in that bank account. This is the money you need for specific purposes like school and you are not allowed to spend it on anything else. Most places it's free to setup however many accounts so some people even setup 3 or 4 bank accounts and make one specific purposes, one basic needs like food and rent, and 1 for the money they are allowed to spend freely. If you have a lump sum that needs to last you then you can do the same thing it just takes more calculating. Figure how much is going to be needed to get through school versus how much you can spend on whatever and split it.

I have a bank account that is just what I make selling rabbits, birds, or whatever that I've bred or supplies I don't need anymore and then I can spend that amount back on my pets. I have another account my financial aid money goes in to for school and I portion a bit out for indulgences. Then my husband has 2 bank accounts his income and student loans go in to.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I keep buying ear rings on eBay - I need to stop!


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey girl, I'll give you my shipping address.. You can buy me stuff instead!

Dr. Iced saving one patient at a time.


----------



## ChelseeTee (Jun 4, 2011)

Akane said:


> I wish I had the money to still have this problem. :b
> 
> If you have an income coming in then setup a 2nd bank account and decide on a percentage you will put in that bank account. This is the money you need for specific purposes like school and you are not allowed to spend it on anything else. Most places it's free to setup however many accounts so some people even setup 3 or 4 bank accounts and make one specific purposes, one basic needs like food and rent, and 1 for the money they are allowed to spend freely. If you have a lump sum that needs to last you then you can do the same thing it just takes more calculating. Figure how much is going to be needed to get through school versus how much you can spend on whatever and split it.
> 
> I have a bank account that is just what I make selling rabbits, birds, or whatever that I've bred or supplies I don't need anymore and then I can spend that amount back on my pets. I have another account my financial aid money goes in to for school and I portion a bit out for indulgences. Then my husband has 2 bank accounts his income and student loans go in to.


That is excellent advice, THANK YOU!


----------



## ChelseeTee (Jun 4, 2011)

Iced said:


> Hey girl, I'll give you my shipping address.. You can buy me stuff instead!
> 
> Dr. Iced saving one patient at a time.


Yeah... no.

:teeth


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Is buying things really going to make you feel better about yourself? Probably not. I guess you just like to look good and looks tend to matter within our society. Maybe you can donate some of your old clothes away to people who really need them. When you buy one outfit try to find a different outfit that you can get rid of. Maybe volunteer at a homeless shelter or do something so that you can see how some people live without very little.

I only buy things when I really need them not because I want them. Just remind yourself that even though you have this money you need it to buy things for school.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Same lol i buy so much stuff........Makes me feel so good to open a new item and its just epic loll.


----------



## HollieIvysMummy (Apr 14, 2012)

I do exactly the same. I constantly buy stuff on ebay, when i have no money in my account. Then i owe all this money to the people i have bought it for. And i'll see something for 'cheap' and just bid. Then someone else bids and i get angry and bid again. Its terrible i cant stop, i owe about £264 to members on ebay and dont know what to do! I have a baby to pay for! Not silly cheap cameras, hollister tops and antler vanity cases!


----------



## Machine37 (Nov 18, 2010)

I had the same problem.
It was because of my SA and not progressing in life that I bought
things. Buying things gave me the illusion of doing something and progressing 
in life when I really wasn't.
A lot of the things I would buy were symbolic of progressing in life and of
moving on. Tote bags of different types, runners and hiking boots, notepads,etc.
Other purchases were for my hobbies I focused on.
One way I stopped was by reading and writing and doing photography
which kept me busy without spending any money.
Gotta pay off that credit. Almost there.


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Whenever I go to the mall I have to try my hardest to restrain myself. I've noticed I keep resorting to various methods of self-medication because I feel so awful a lot of the time. Overspending, overeating, spending all day in bed/daydreaming/on the Internet are all completely ineffective and harm me more than anything, but I always fall back on these behaviors because I really have no way of obtaining what's really missing in my life.

:flush


----------

